# Exception ResultSet



## Tolga66 (20. Okt 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

wieso kriege ich an der Stelle ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(query); eine SQLException`? ???:L


```
public User returnUser(String k, String p, User user) {
		try {
			String query = "SELECT User_ID, Name, Vorname, Kürzel, Rolle_ID, Passwort, Email FROM user " +
			 "WHERE kürzel = "+ k + " AND Passwort = " +p;
			stmt = jbdbcontroller.getDbstatement();
//			PreparedStatement pstmt = jbdbcontroller.getDbconnection().prepareStatement(
//					"SELECT User_ID, Name, Vorname, Kürzel, Rolle_ID, Passwort, Email FROM user " +
//					 "WHERE kürzel = "+ k + " AND Passwort = " +p);
			
			ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(query);
			System.out.println(rs.toString());
			while(rs.next()) {
				user.setUserID(rs.getInt("User_ID"));
				user.setName(rs.getString("Name"));
				user.setVorname(rs.getString("Vorname"));
				user.setKuerzel(rs.getString("Kürzel"));
				user.setRolle(rs.getInt("Rolle_ID"));
				user.setPasswort(rs.getString("Passwort"));
				user.setEmail(rs.getString("Email"));
			}
		}catch(SQLException ex) {
			System.err.println("SQL Exception beim Lesen der Daten in der Datenbank");
			ex.printStackTrace();
		}
		return user;
		}
```


----------



## Gast2 (20. Okt 2011)

Poste doch bitte mal die Exception dazu.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Okt 2011)

und was steht in den Parametern, Strings gehören in einfache Anführungszeichen,
besser noch PreparedStatements, dann dazu weniger Sorgen


----------



## Tolga66 (20. Okt 2011)

ich kriege diese Exception 
SQL Exception beim Lesen der Daten in der Datenbank
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: Unknown column 'talt' in 'where clause'


Dabei habe ich ein FELD Kürzel mit dem Value talt in der Datenbank. Sprich er findet sogesehen die
Spalte nicht und weist meinem User Objekt null values ein.


----------



## Tolga66 (20. Okt 2011)

Die Parameter sind richtig.. ich rufe von einer anderen Klasse die Methode so auf:
user = dao.returnUser(request.getParameter("kuerzel"), request.getParameter("password"), user);

Die Parameterdaten nimmt er aus einer HTML Datei.
Zum testen habe ich die Parameter noch auf der Konsole ausgegeben mit System out.

System.out.println(request.getParameter("kuerzel"));
System.out.println(request.getParameter("password"));

Sieht wie folgt in der Konsole aus:
talt
123456


----------



## Tolga66 (20. Okt 2011)

Ich hab mein FEHLER geeeeeefunden......................................
Habe vergessen bei der Query talt in Gänsefüßchen zu setzeeeen 
'talt'

Vielen dank!


----------



## Gast2 (20. Okt 2011)

Die SQLException besagt:


> Unknown column 'talt' in 'where clause'


Also baust du das query falsch zusammen.

Poste mal das fertig gebaute query.

EDIT:


> Habe vergessen bei der Query talt in Gänsefüßchen zu setzeeeen


Unter anderem deswegen nutzt man auch PreparedStatements


----------



## Tolga66 (20. Okt 2011)

jaaa ich habs leider nicht so mit sql querys voll dumm der fehler  -.-


----------

